
Apple's much-anticipated tablet device coming early next year - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/07/24/apples_much_anticipated_tablet_device_coming_early_next_year.html
======
uptown
My capacity to pay for ultimited data for multiple devices is waning.

~~~
ujjwalg
I agree with you completely. It has to be one monthly payment to access
internet anywhere and everywhere.

------
cesare
I guess it will run an updated iPhone OS (not the full fledged OS X) and it
will probably have automatic resolution switch to retain the compatibility
with the existing apps catalog.

------
st3fan
Yawn. Again? Same source probably told them that the Newton will come back too
:-)

------
jodrellblank
Incidentally, Apple is rumoured to have no debt and $30Bn in the bank.

What do you reckon the biggest limitation on them making use of their cash
reserves is? (Assuming they aren't, that is).

Is it ideas? Ability to scale their corporate culture? Their management
culture? Their hardware development teams? Their software development teams?
Manufacturing arrangements?

~~~
uptown
I think part of it has to be that they don't want to canibalize their own
sales. There's a limit to how much discretionary spending cash people have
available ... particularly now. Most people can't afford more than one or two
Apple products, so there's little reason to push forward devices that may
compete with each other for people's hard earned cash.

------
jodrellblank
> The 10-inch, 3G-enabled tablet, akin to a jumbo iPod touch, > _is the latest
> brainchild of chief executive Steve Jobs_

As if everyone in the Peanut-, er, Apple-Gallery hasn't been clamouring for
something like this for many years.

(Not that I can see why. Wacom's digitiser-tablet built into an LCD is a great
solution for pen input. A computer with only a pen input is a crummy solution
for general purpose computing ... unless the input is never-before-seen
tremendous - like Apple's multitouch iswas).

~~~
tfincannon
With Bluetooth in the tablet, you can have a keyboard and mouse when you want
them.

~~~
jodrellblank
My iPhone has bluetooth and I can't have a keyboard and mouse when I want
them.

I don't want to underestimate how annoying companies can be when they put
their minds to it.

------
seasoup
Again?

